# Finished Up A Couple Things



## dlane (Feb 14, 2016)

sherline RT / angle adaptor plate to clamp in Kurt vice for small stuff on big mill.



Hand taping station



	

		
			
		

		
	
Plate for mini Wilton vice



Dial gauge stop for SB 10L



	

		
			
		

		
	
 That's it for now "I think" now I got to finish cleaning shop. O yea new old wheels on my welding table.



Now the cleaning begins.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 14, 2016)

you've been busy!


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Feb 16, 2016)

Did you use plans for the hand tapper?   I never seem to make thing to a drawing but like to start win one.  8)


----------



## dlane (Feb 16, 2016)

No real plans rdean's kinda inspired me to make one , and the fact I wanted to tap straight.
I did make some clamp style hold downs not pictured , taped some holes with it , worked good
The back stationary Post is some hard stuff , only thing to touch it was the abrasive chopsaw.


----------

